# Specks and Reds in the Marsh 04JUN09



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Had a good few hours out in the Biloxi Marsh with with two close friends on 04 June.



Caught the specks on live shrimp under a rattling cork and the reds on live 8inch mullet with a large split shot 18inches above off an oyster reef.



the reds measured 28, 29, and 30 inches.





Nice day of visiting with the guys.



Sorry for the picture quality....took this with my phone.







Theres a beverage can for size reference......


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch...Whens the fish fry?


----------



## jdub (Jul 11, 2009)

very nice. I went out there friday morning. caught some monster specks, some pretty reds (not as big as those!).


----------

